# A fine little press for hobby-scale work



## Dusty56

I also have a small Chinese bench top model that performs like a champ as well as my JET floor model . I really like your table addition and might have to steal it sometime soon ! I see you also use it as a sander : ) Nice job …


----------



## kosta

how good is this drill press compared to the skil drill press


----------



## a1Jim

good review thanks


----------



## Miket

I have a little one like that (don't remember the brand) and they are great for little things.


----------



## ferstler

Hi, Kosta,

I have no idea how they compare. I suggest that you look closely at each, checking each feature that you consider important. For example check the drill-depth gauges to see how they compare. The Ryobi has that round gauge, whereas other brands sometimes have a shaft-type gauge that some users prefer. Check the table sizes and compare their fences and also the tilt adjustment with the table. (I rarely use a fence with a band saw, myself, but maybe that is important to you.) Check things like the tracking adjustment and whether or not the thing has a quick release for the blade tension.

My guess is that they are probably about equal in overall performance, but one may appeal to you more than the other for reasons involving one of the esoteric features.

Howard


----------



## Straightlines

Great little DP. Precise, tight, plenty powerful for most woodworking operations and many metal operations too. Portable! I happen to like its depth stop, but my only issue with it is the clearance between the column and spindle.


----------



## ferstler

I recently sold my small drill press, small miter saw, small tabletop belt sander, small jobsite saw, and small band saw to my neighbor across the street, who uses all of them in various projects, most of which are small-scale enough for those tools to be in their elements. I probably would have kept all of them, but my shop is small and I needed the extra bench-top and floor space. I actually sometimes miss the drill press considerably when I am doing work that involves switching back and forth between, say, conventional drill bits and countersink bits. Ditto the band saw, when I have to sometimes do small circular cuts and sometimes have to cut decent straight lines. Saves changing out the band blades. Having the extra press, as well as the other small tools, would allow for a bit more speed. In any case, I stand by everything I said about all of those units, including those I have reviewed elsewhere in my initial reviews on this site. Small, econo-grade tools have their uses, especially when working with smaller workpieces.

Howard


----------

